# Thor trailer is up!



## Omar B (Jul 29, 2010)

They posted this this morning, watch it quick before it disappears because Marvel has already removed it from a couple other sites.

I can't express how excited I am about Thor getting a movie, and from the preview, it looks good.  We have Thor, Odin, Loki, The Warriors 3, SHIELD and at the end of the preview Destroyer shows up!

http://io9.com/5599251/check-out-the-full-thor-trailer-and-get-hammered


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 29, 2010)

That looks like they did a good job of it.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 29, 2010)

Based on the trailer...I like it


----------



## Omar B (Jul 29, 2010)

I love how the Marvel U is tying it all together.  In IM2 Nick Fury talked about the trouble he's dealing with in Mexico.  Cut to the Thor clip and it's him breaking out of a SHIELD facility in Mexico!

Oh, and Destroyer is still blowing my mind over here!


----------



## clfsean (Jul 29, 2010)

Coolness...


----------



## hzulkar (Jul 29, 2010)

is there any release of the Captain America teaser? It was shown the same time as Thor trailer in SDCC.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 29, 2010)

What they showed was test footage, Cap was only on it's 8th day of shooting as of Comic Con.


----------



## Drac (Aug 1, 2010)

Crap..I was too slow, it has already been removed..


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 1, 2010)

It was a great trailer...  I don't get why Marvel is fighting it so hard.  I mean, it's free advertising, right?


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 2, 2010)

Try this while it lasts.

http://www.kino-govno.com/players/jwflvplayer4.swf?image=http%3A%2F%2Fmedia.kino-govno.com%2Fmovies%2Ft%2Fthor%2Ftrailers%2F7913t.jpg&file=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kino-govno.com%2Fkgfix.php%3Fnum%3D7913%26url%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fmedia.kino-govno.com%2Fmovies%2Ft%2Fthor%2Ftrailers%2Fthor_trailer_480.flv&stretching=unified...&type=video


----------



## wushuguy (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks but wow, it's only about 20 mins after you posted the new link and it's down again too.


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 2, 2010)

I just played it.  I'm not sure why your not getting it.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 2, 2010)

Foiled again!


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 2, 2010)

Wild Bill said:


> Try this while it lasts.
> 
> [URL="http://www.kino-govno.com/players/jwflvplayer4.swf?image=http%3A%2F%2Fmedia.kino-govno.com%2Fmovies%2Ft%2Fthor%2Ftrailers%2F7913t.jpg&file=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kino-govno.com%2Fkgfix.php%3Fnum%3D7913%26url%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fmedia.kino-govno.com%2Fmovies%2Ft%2Fthor%2Ftrailers%2Fthor_trailer_480.flv&stretching=unified...&type=video"]http://www.kino-govno.com/players/jwflvplayer4.swf?image=http%3A%2F%2Fmedia.kino-govno.com%2Fmovies%2Ft%2Fthor%2Ftrailers%2F7913t.jpg&file=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kino-govno.com%2Fkgfix.php%3Fnum%3D7913%26url%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fmedia.kino-govno.com%2Fmovies%2Ft%2Fthor%2Ftrailers%2Fthor_trailer_480.flv&stretching=unified...&type=video[/URL]


 
That does not suck.

I wasn't thrilled with the Human Torch doing double duty as Thor, but that looks pretty good, IMO. (About as good as a movie based on a comic book staring a Norse god can look.) Makes me want the Avengers movie even more!

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Omar B (Aug 2, 2010)

Chris Evans is not doing double duty as Thor, he's playing Captain America.  Chris Hemmsworth is playing Thor.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 2, 2010)

Doh!

Pax,

Chris


----------

